# Furry dogs and poop



## LibbyDog (Aug 22, 2013)

This is probably a stupid and TMI-type of a question, but I am a first-time dog owner and could use help. Our puppy is a big fluff ball. Most of the time she has no issues going poop, but every once in a while some gets stuck to her fur. It's either when she gets distracted while she's in the act or if she has a slightly upset stomach. Then she tries to get rid of it by either squatting again or sitting down. So what does one do when there's poop stuck to your dog's white fur? I tried to pull it off with a wash cloth, but that proved completely useless. So I have just been putting her behind in the tub and washing her butt with a hand-held shower. Any other tips for spot cleaning your dog or preventing this situation to begin with?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Baby wipes?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Her groomer could do a sanitary trim, if you would like some of the fur shaved down in that area. Otherwise, I would just use baby wipes or doggie wipes


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

You can get a "sanitary trim" done at the groomers where they just trim up the rear area so there is no place for the poop to get stuck. Many dogs are very good at getting out of their way. My husky never poops on his fluffy butt hair.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

The only prevention I know of is good diet and keeping the area trimmed down. This "sanitary trim" they speak of is also known as the "poop chute". In case your groomer is familiar with other terminology. 

My dog's furry butt was prone to cling-ons and he would go right in the shower to get his butt washed when it happened. I had a wide tooth stainless steel comb I kept there for the purpose of brushing out his butt when this happened.
If this happened after a trip to the dog park we kept paper towels and wipes in the car to get the worst of it. Then it was straight to the shower when we got home.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

For my huskies I use clippers and trim around the area. If ever something gets stuck anyway I'll use a wet paper towel to wipe it off, or if it's dry I clip the fur.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah in a pinch get your partner and some really good treats and a pair of scizzors -- just trim under her little tail and your set..... (be careful you need sharp scizzors for a quick job)....
Honestly I taught myself and never had anyone to help either (DH not willing)....


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

With the papillons and pom we always trim a poop shute so that nothing sticks. The first couple of trims looked a bit weird. But once you get the hang of it they don't look so bad! And the effort is worth it for the time spent in the shower otherwise. Since we've groomed our own dogs over the years we have an electric trimmer. For occasional use you can find some inexpensive ones. Although it can also be done with good scissors, the price of trimmers over a dog's lifetime will be worth it.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My dog is a pomeranian mix and he has a sanitary trim. It helps a lot  His poops are also very firm (he's on raw), so it doesn't usually stick to his fur.


----------



## AugiesMomn (Nov 19, 2011)

My last dog was a very fluffy border collie mix and had this problem sometimes. We trimmed her rear with clippers, and I always kept baby wipes on hand, too. The problem also cleared up with some diet changes, if I recall correctly. My new dogs have short hair and firm poops, so thankfully I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------

